# Making Positive Changes to Increase Our Positive Chances!!



## Sis4Us

37 TTC for 18mos finally got med Free 1/13 now med free for 60 days!!
Stopped my Diet Coke habit 3/13 no more Aspartame and started Vitex and Red Rasberry Leaf!!!
Trying to go as natural as possible and hope to increase our chances
Hope bout U Ladies??!!!???!!???


----------



## Sis4Us

Sweet Mel..... That means U!!!! :haha:
Everyone must be having a total Monday That's why I try to stay home on Mondays!!!

Gota FS Apt. 4/3 she said she will do a full panel even though I'm in range!!
WTH... Dr say it's norm. Everyone else says its high?!!!??


----------



## SweetMel

Hey! I just checked in today. I've been so busy. The boys were home from school because it snowed a little bit. I didn't get any work done at all. 

I like your new thread title. I can't wait to discuss the positive changes we are making to get that big fat positive.


----------



## Sis4Us

Got an Apt. 4/3 w FS..... Suppose to go to the Dentist Today putting that Off... I hate the Dentist!!!
:haha:
Got a + OPK This AM... BD last nite but DH used protection cuz he's afraid of the Boy factor!! Told him I'm talking to the FS about Sperm seperation then!!
He wanted to go natural but he's costing me Time lots of time!! ;)


----------



## SweetMel

Well I'm burning the night at both ends. I get up at the crack of dawn. I work at the computer for 12 + hours and then finally some me time. Yay. It is waaaaay too late for me to be awake. :haha: 

I heard that if you want a girl you should eat a lot of green veggies and not so much cheese, and milk. You know how men like cheese and milk! I know my man could live exclusively on cheeses and milk. 

It is good that you are getting + opks. How's the ewcm? Is it stretchy? I hope the FS appointment goes well. Start making a list of everything you want to ask. I would go to the dentist too. They say an unhealthy mouth can interfere with getting pregnant.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I have an Apt I gotta get a Root Canal which will take a few Hrs :(
I had an Apt at 1:15 so I could take the Teen W me but since he missed days last week I'll have to take him on a Sat!!!
They don't have a morning Apt till 4/9 !!! ;)
Strange thing this cycle my CM has been non existent .... Could it be the Antibiotics I was on or the Vitex :shrug:

Sorry about All the work U have piled up wish I could help .... Try and get some rest!!


----------



## SweetMel

Did you continue to take the opk tests to make sure you hit your surge? How dark was your test when you said it was positive? Have you ever checked your cervix? It is suppose to be high, open, wet, and soft during ovulation. If you don't have enough ewcm, you can get some Preseed. I bought some last cycle. It resembles natural cm. Other lubricants are not sperm friendly.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I bought Preseed Sun exactly for that !!!
I have the digital so it just gives me :)
Today had a O which means neg....I had Bad O pains yesterday so I think I did around 1pm 
My temp was a Lil higher this AM 96.63 I think!!
Got a specimen today did a Lil trick so we will see ... I need more practice W at home insemination !!! :haha:
What a mess!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Did your dh think you have lost your mind?


----------



## SweetMel

I just thought of something - make sure you are getting enough to drink. Dehydration can lead to a lack of ewcm. We need to drink almost 100 ounces of plain water per day.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm sure he think I lost it a YR Ago!!!! :haha:
I've been trying to shrink enough I usually do just seems like this month was a Lil off since my +OPK got pushed 2 days.... Think my body is still adjust from the Vitex :shrug:

Hoppy early Friday everyone!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Have you tried the baby girl diet? It looks yummy, and you just may get a baby girl from it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I've adjusted some things but I'm Allergic to Milk since my Lil man.... And I'm so bad about dieting I'm a craver!!
I crave one thing for weeks at a time and I have to eat it or I go crazy IDK it's weird but true!!

My DH actually said the other night that he misses havin a girl around this time of YR .... he misses the Easter dresses :(
He has a 15 yr old girl we never see and she only calls when she wants money... Crazy how they go from being ur baby to being a butthead!!! :shrug:

Anywho.... Went for a Long walk this AM trying to get some Energy brewing....TRYING!!!
I hope they can shed some light on Everything Wed really tired of being tired!!

I also felt like I had AF cramps last night really strange who knows my body is All kinda Confused as Am I!!!


----------



## SweetMel

I don't drink milk either. Gawd NO. I would swell up like a balloon and be sooooo miserable! I found out that I like unsweetened almond milk. I make smoothies with it: 

8 - 12 ounces almond milk
3 fresh strawberries
1/4 cup of blueberries
1 Tablespoon coconut oil
1 egg
1 teaspoon poppy seeds
1 teaspoon Stevia
1 tray of ice cubes

Well, you got me started googling how to sway for a girl. :haha: so I have found a few things. Not much in the way of conveincing material, but it will be interesting to see if it works. 

I happen to walk by the baby department the other afternoon as I was getting a few things and I couldn't help but look at the Easter dresses and wish that I had a little girl to buy them for.


----------



## Sis4Us

It's hard to not Want to buy Lil Dresses.... Hair bows and Cute Lil Shoes!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

What CD are you on? How many dpo? I've lost track. :wacko:


----------



## Blythe

oooo what do i have to eat to get a girl???


----------



## SweetMel

They say you have to change your body's ph from acidic to a more alkaline ph. In other words, follow an alkaline diet. Avoid eating foods that have an acidic reaction in the body. I'm excited that avocados are high on the list of alkaline foods. You are suppose to eat foods high in calcium and magnesium too.


----------



## Sassy1

May I join in? I really want a girl too, lol


----------



## Sis4Us

No Sweet Mel I think u have that Backwards Girls supposedly like more Acidic Boys Akaline!!!
Basically to get a boy eat what u want Pork Sasauge Bacon and Beer ... Oh and salty foods... Girls more fruit Chicken and lots of greens .... No potassium or Sodium .... Still not sure how much truth is in it all !!! :shrug:

I got my cross Hair today on FF it says I'm 3 DPO... I'm kinda afraid cuz I read that Antibiotics sway Blue and I just finished that Zpac for the bug!!
I nailed O for sure but not sure how my science experiment worked I think I spilled more than I used ..... Ewwwwww!
Just found out today my sis is moving back to PA and takin my sweet Abbi(it's her foot in my pic) everyone thinks she's mine cuz my sis doesn't do much W her !!!! :(
I took her to see Santa took her Baby Pics and Dyed eggs W her today!!!!
Makes me so mad that she has 7 YES 7 kids and doesn't even care or take care of them... Truly a Shame!! :cry:

Hey Sassy and Blythe ..... Check out Ingender it will tell u Sway diets and techniques even explain how high tech gender selection works!!!
Also Selnas plus will sell U a gender calendar $50 for 6 mos but u have to only use those day for the gender u want 
None of my days overlap my O :(.... Guess that's why I have Boys... That and all the salt I Eat!!! :haha:


----------



## SweetMel

I found this site when searching for acid/alkaline foods:

https://rense.com/1.mpicons/acidalka.htm

It is great because it actually breaks down the lists into two separate ones. 

Tell me what you think of the list. on the acid list I only eat olives, blueberries, almond milk, green peas, butter, cheese, pecans, bacon, beef, cod, fish, lobster, pork, sausage, scallops, tuna, turkey, olive oil, pepper, vinegar, and aspirin. If this is the list (acid) to get a girl, it's not looking to hopeful for me. lol

I'm more of an Alkaline eater. :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Idk that diet list is totally contradicting the one I have?!!??!!??

www.babygender.com/members/diet.html

Kinda strange but yea the Ingender site has a full list Also.... It also says Girls like PH 4-4.5 so idk how a diet will change a Normal PH of 7 to 4.5 :shrug:
Maybe I'm just being pessimistic !!!!

Hoppy Easter Everyone!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Here ya go Ladies!!!!!!!! GL
&#8220;GIRL DIET&#8221;

Lots of calcium (milk, yogurt, etc.)
Low salt intake
No*caffeine

For the GIRL diet the ranges are:
(salt)********* * Na++ 700-1000 mg
(Potassium)* K+ 2,500-3,500 mg
(calcium)******Ca 1,200-1,800 mg
(Magnesium) Mg 200-300 mg

Girl cook book:

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/49300.aspx

Tier One (to be eaten when ever you want)

(Girl diet, acidifying diet, mineral diet and*progesterone diet)

Read your labels.**And watch your *sodium and*potassium*in*foods!

yogurt- Greek style or organic only (read labels and look for yogurts containing NO potassium)
Kefir
Milk-*t (nomral milk has 350mg of potassium and organic has about 250mg of potassium.* some brands of UHT milk has O mg)
tahini (sesame seed paste)- look for low salt
Strawberries and Raspberries (look for frozen, unsweetened or canned in syrup although fresh will do)
Sugar free gum (not with truvia or stevia in it)

Tier Two (eat as much as you want as long as you watch minerals and stay within range)

(Girl diet & Mineral Diet)

Parmesan cheese (3 tbs max a day)
Propel fitness water with calcium
eggs (Egg Beaters are best)
cottage cheese- read labels for sodium
low salt bread
pasta- look for calcium fortified pasta
fish (poached in 500 ml of water to reduce sodium)
leeks
green beans
cucumbers
low sodium mayonnaise

Tier Three (eat once a day)

(Girl diet and Acidifying diet)*

Cranberries- dried or raw (NOT Craisens)
white rice
corn cereal or puffed rice
lamb- loin or chop
chicken- breast
(up to 130g of meat per day- no red meat= testosterone)

Tier Four (not to be eaten the week of o, other wise once a week max)

(Diets in order of importance)

The Mineral Diet *https://www.healthyeatingclub.com/info/books-phds/books/foodfacts/html/data/data5c.html

https://www.vaughns-1-pagers.com/food/magnesium-foods.htm

The Acidifying Diet
*https://alkaline-alkaline.com/ph_food_chart.html

The*Progestrone Diet
*https://infertility.health-info.org/fertility-diet-lifestyle/diet-estrogen-progesterone.html

List of forbidden foods:

ALL FOODS THAT ARE NOT ON THIS LIST ARE FORBIDDEN!!!!!* ESPECIALLY ALCOHOL AS IT RAISES ESTROGEN.

Other:*

Make sure to think about mouth wash and tooth pasts as well as other things you may place in your mouth.* Always try to find low to no sodium products*

*Drinks:

Drink suggestions:* Milk, Cranberry, Diet Cool-aid, Aquafina, Dasania* (Aquafina and Dasania both are made with reverse osmoses which naturally lowers the pH of water to about a 5-6) and Cranberry Juice.
Aspartame
One of the fastest ways to lower pH that has been discovered is with fake sugars.* The best lowest acidic one is Aspartame.** It does have some side effects.* Some people are allergic to it so they can&#8217;t drink it.* Others it may cause a headache.. this means to cut back.* You can find Aspartame at Walmart in there drink mixed called Great*Value sugar free.* This has been found to be the best drink mix because it lowers pH the best.* If you can not find*this then others have found that**crystal lite works for them.* You should try to drink 66-100 oz of this drink mix every day.
Cranberry Juice
Most of your Cranberry will be taken in pill form.* However you can drink the juice as well.* You can only drink either pure cranberry juice or it mixed with some other berry.
*
peppermint tea
This is another drink.* In the past we thought peppermint tea would lower testosterone, lower or stabilize estrogen and raise progesterone.* Newest studies studies suggest that it may raise estrogen or stabilize.* Because the effect to estrogen isn't unknown at this time; We now recommend Saw Palmetto to raise progesterone and lower estrogen and testosterone (see below).* But this is gentler; so if you want to use this instead of SP you take 3 cups a day.* This is the only tea you can drink for ttc a girl.

Sweet.... Did u catch that about the Aspartame WTF!!!!!!! :rofl:

Ladies I've heard bad things about Saw Palmetto causing Birth defects in boys I would read up on that before taking it!!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Yeah I did catch that about the aspartame. Aspartame is the devil :devil: and I think the FDA should insist that it is taken off of the market. I prefer Stevia, but I will occasionally have Splenda. I'm going to stick to drinking my lemon water, and water with natural apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea that just floored Me!!!! :saywhat:
If that where the case my Oct MC was a girl:(.... I've heard bad things about Splenda too, but it hasn't been around long enough to get much info!!!

I drink crystal light Energy in a bottle water once a day think it has Sucralose and I drink Dasani.... Don't like the taste of other waters!!! 
So I should be set, to bad I don't believe some of that stuff... I just want answers about my Energy and weight I hope the FS has answers!!!

I'm afraid if I go to the Endo they will look at my TSH and say its within the Norm... Yea of a 50 yr old woman!!! :shrug:
Drs are so lazy these days!!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

There's no way to know whether the mc you had was a girl. :nope: you shouldn't beat yourself up too much about it. I've had four and yes I have had years to grieve about them. :cry: but they were not my fault. You need to realize that. Plant a tree in that baby's honor, or do something else to gain closure. You have to heal emotionally, emotionally just physically. :hugs:

Thanks for the list. I looked up all the links. There was one that didn't work, but I got the just of it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Cool hope it helps.... I'm dragging butt today :(

Hopefully I can find some energy soon I gotta loose this weight I haven't been this heavy since my 1 st pregnancy!!!!

Hope u are gettin a Lil more free time... I know it's hard w boys not sure if u got sports going on my Lil is wanting to do Baseball... Think daddy talked him into it!!! Lol

The big boy turns 16 Fri and daddy turns 37 .... Hard having 2 Bdays the same day but at least Easter was a week early this Yr!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SweetMel

Yeah. The list helped get me started. I find it all interesting. I didn't realize all this information was out there. I knew about the Chinese calendar but it doesn't predict right. I just figured it was all up to OH :spermy: to determine boy or girl. 

If my diet plays into it then I guess we will have another boy. I'm low carb which means I don't eat bread, pasta, rice, corn, potatoes, flour or sugar. I limit my fruit because it has fructose. I'm trying to cure my pcos by doing this. It worked two times before.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL !!!!!!
Like I said I'm not sure how much of it I believe .... We will see!!! :shrug:
Did u read the other stuff on Ingender it's got A lot of interesting sway techniques and Extreme Sway tech.... That's what I attempted notice I say Tempted...Made a mess is more like it :haha:

Did u get OPKs to test this month U need them to help find UR O!!!

I just got off the phone W a Tyroid Dr that does Biodentical Hormones.... No more drugs for this lady!!!! :thumbup:
I feel better talking to her knowing that someone doesn't think I'm crazy but that I Do have a Problem that I've been living W for Yrs.... I go Mon I'm so ready to be Normal Again!!!!

FS on Wed. Hopefully she will give me answers Too!!! FX


----------



## SweetMel

I hope you do get your answers Wednesday and Monday. Maybe between the two, they will fix the problem. 

No, I didn't get the opk s. I fear it is too late maybe. OH asked me this morning. I could cave and go buy the costly ones, but we had wanted to buy the wondfos. Ah well. I had a huge temp spike this morning! I don't hardly believe I ovulated already. I woke up hot and sweaty despite the weather being cooler than yesterday. I had the thermostat turned down so Im surprised I didn't wake up freezing. I might have to through this temp out. I've had wet cm but not the ewcm that means o.


----------



## Sis4Us

CM can be different W meds I looked it up cuz of the Antibiotics which is one that can change it.... another reason why I don't believe last month was good!!!!

We will see .... digital OPKs will Prob do u wonders look and see if any stores close have them on sell!!
The wands last forever so if u can find the sticks for refill next month and use the same wand maybe it will be cheaper :shrug:

Did U get in some :sex: this weekend since Ur temps where Down??
HOPE SO FX!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Yes I did. :winkwink: And if I can get my OH up from his nap :sleep:, maybe some :sex: tonight. I have to admit, I'm not sure I really know what o pains feel like. For most of my adult life, I haven't ovulated. The past 18 months I had regular cycles but all kinds of different cramps. Dull cramps, sharp pains, weird pressure, etc. Last month the ladies in another thread said I had bilaterial pain because I said the left side would hurt and then the right and back again. Today I have noticed little itty bitty feelings that if I were not paying attention I would totally miss.


----------



## Sis4Us

My O pains where pretty intense last Wed. on the right side around 1PM then Thur. evening while at Walgreens I had sharp pains on my left side :shrug:
I logged everything down so I can detect a pattern next month... seems like the more we know the better.
Its good that U R getting the pains that means the plumbing is working :thumbup:

So R Ur boys DH or will this one be UR first together??
He's younger I see so I'm sure his :spermy: R good but sometimes different Ph's can have issues

The thyroid Dr said she has 2 woman who recently got PG after yrs of TTC after Therapy...FX!
I will be happy if I feel better but getting a BFP would be a nice Extra :)
I better feel after paying that much... she doesn't take Ins. and the first visit is crazy Expensive!!


----------



## SweetMel

After doing a bit of reading on pregnancy diets, I asked my husband if we could try to buy more organic? He dismissed the idea as a money making scam. Guess what? Today he came home with a dozen organic eggs. I was floored. He is willing to try anything. :wedding: even expensive eggs.


----------



## SweetMel

This will be his first. Yes he is 24 (almost 25), but we worry about his :spermy:. So if I don't get pregnant soon, he will be going to get a SA. He is exercising, taking vitamins, all of the ttc stuff. It should be interesting to see what the DRs say about your symptoms.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well that's good .... at least U aren't as crazy as me asking for a Specimen in a Soft Cup so U can change the PH W Lime juice and Inseminate!!!!!! :rofl:

He doesn't even Bat an eye anymore he just says I don't want to know just tell me what to do!!!
He does make comments when I show him a Lil girl Outfit... He says" that wont fit Zada"
Zada is our big Girl baby Pibble!!! :haha:
Told him he is going to jinx me and then im really going get him.


----------



## SweetMel

Did you try the lime tampon? When I read about that I was like OMG that is crazy.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well that's exciting for both of U Especially his first Ever... My Lil guy was our 1st together but w both had kids from previous marriages!

He's pretty young why do U think his :spermy: need to be checked??
Does he have any medical conditions because most guys that Age are good to Go... they sell a Sperm Count at Walgreens but it only does count not motility and its still 40something :(

Well go wake him up and get some more :sex: In!!!!!

Been having sharp twinges and Pinches tonite so we will see!!


----------



## SweetMel

Chances are he is fine. We were tempted to use the Walgreens test but since it won't help us figure out morphology and such, we passed. It is probably all me. Me and my screwed up body.


----------



## Sis4Us

No I didn't try the crazy Lime Tampon :rofl:
I felt that was a bit much plus I don't have any PH sticks so I was guessing on that part and the fact that I spilled the goods trying to use the stupid Soft Cups!!
It was just one big OL Mess!!! :haha:

It might not be u... I thought for sure the OBGYN was going to tell me my Numbers where Bad but she didn't ... of course they didn't test for much We will see what the FS says!

Its frustrating I know Plus My chart is confusing me as Far as my O pain .... I felt like I O'd on Tue my Chart says Wed. so IDK anymore :shrug:
that's why Im logging any lil twinge cramp or CM!!!
Well I better go get in the bed 6AM will come early... U need to go get some BD In!!!

Talk at U Tom!!


----------



## Solstyce

Sis4Us said:


> 37 TTC for 18mos finally got med Free 1/13 now med free for 60 days!!
> Stopped my Diet Coke habit 3/13 no more Aspartame and started Vitex and Red Rasberry Leaf!!!
> Trying to go as natural as possible and hope to increase our chances
> Hope bout U Ladies??!!!???!!???

I stopped my diet coke too! Haven't had one since I took the Nuvaring out on 3/12/13! My husband thinks it's bad for me anyway so he's glad I stopped. 

I'm taking an army of pills for 3 months prior to TTC.


Royal Jelly
Vitex
FertileCM
Folic Acid- 5mg/day
Prenatal with omega 3 fish oils
CoQ10

Drinking 64 oz of water a day. Walking 3 miles a day (I read that it increases blood flow to make healthy eggs!). Eating lots of veggies and salmon (read about it in The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant- written by a woman who had her kids over the age of 35!).

I am basically follwing the advice of this article:

https://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-egg-health

I like the feeling that I can contribute to my egg health. My DH is also taking FertilAid for Men 3x a day for sperm health. DH is 25 and healthy.


----------



## Solstyce

SweetMel said:


> This will be his first. Yes he is 24 (almost 25), but we worry about his :spermy:. So if I don't get pregnant soon, he will be going to get a SA. He is exercising, taking vitamins, all of the ttc stuff. It should be interesting to see what the DRs say about your symptoms.

Just saw that your DH is 24! Mine is 25. I'm 34. I'm guessing you are about my age because this is the 35+ forum?


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Solstyce!!!!
Good morning Ladies!!
I think Sweet is 36 but don't hold me to that and her DH is turning 25!!
Looks like U are making good changes to get that BFP fast :thumbup:
Although I've heard good and bad things about some vitamins ... Everyone is different and u have to see what works for U!!

Sweet.... Have u ever tried Natural dissected Thyriod med or Bioidentical???
I've heard bad things about the synthriod not working for most or only working for a short time!!!
That's why I'm paying for the Natural Dr hopefully it will work... Something's gotta give!!

Also forgot to Add I started 2 Magnesium a Day and CoQ10 a few weeks ago... man those smell don't they!!!! :haha:


----------



## Solstyce

Sis4Us said:


> Welcome Solstyce!!!!
> Good morning Ladies!!
> I think Sweet is 36 but don't hold me to that and her DH is turning 25!!
> Looks like U are making good changes to get that BFP fast : thumbup:
> Although I've heard good and bad things about some vitamins ... Everyone is different and u have to see what works for U!!
> 
> Sweet.... Have u ever tried Natural dissected Thyriod med or Bioidentical???
> I've heard bad things about the synthriod not working for most or only working for a short time!!!
> That's why I'm paying for the Natural Dr hopefully it will work... Something's gotta give!!

Sis4Us which of the vitamins that I am taking have you heard bad things about?


----------



## Sis4Us

I have read A lot of Dr's say not to take the Prenatals before pregnancy because your body doesn't need that much vitamins while NOT pregnant!
But I know A lot of ladies take them and like taking them while TTC... that's why I think we need to decide for ourselves what we need and what we don't!!
Every one of Us is different and we know our Bodies best :thumbup:

I've heard ladies swear by some things and others Swear Off those same things! :shrug:


----------



## SweetMel

Solstyce, welcome. I really like your plan. Yes I'm 36 and OH is getting ready to be 25 . :haha: 

I haven't had a diet soda since March 7th. I drink a bit of unsweetened tea and I try to drink about 80 ounces of water a day. 

I think your supplements are fine. I take a bunch! Maybe in the morning I will tell you about them. I'm trying to go to sleep right now. :wacko:

You are right about the exercise. I read that too that it is good for blood flow to the uterus.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well FS was a bust... She basiclly told me to come back CD3!!!!
Really Again!!!
So here goes the wait game All over Again... I did convince her to take blood and check my progesterone and AMH... Results on Mon!!!!! :shrug:

Looking forward to the Thyroid Dr because nobody else wants to listen
The FS looked at my numbers today and just said I was in range so yea I'm over it!!

Hope everyone else is having a better day!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Sorry Sis, but I was afraid that would happen. Don't get down though. You can try kelp supplements for iodine to nourish your thyroid. Dr don't take hypothyroidism seriously. :growlmad:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I still have the Natural Thyroid Dr on Mon so we will see!!!!

I've just had a lot of cramping and she wasn't even going to test my Prog. Until I told her I was CD20 and It needed to be checked incase I was PG!!!

I know u said to put my chart on here ..... Well I guess I'm special because I can't figure out how to do it!!! :(


----------



## SweetMel

I fight with my doctors all the time. I sometimes wonder if I know more than they do. They give me the run around. I have to trick them to get a blood test. And I get so mad when I learn something that they should have told me like not taking ibuprofen because it will delay ovulation. Yeah, hopefully your appointment Monday will go better.


----------



## Sis4Us

I hope so too.... I'm just getting more stressed W all the stupid lazy Drs I hope she isn't another one I might start throwing shit!!!! :haha:


----------



## Solstyce

Sis4Us said:


> I have read A lot of Dr's say not to take the Prenatals before pregnancy because your body doesn't need that much vitamins while NOT pregnant!
> But I know A lot of ladies take them and like taking them while TTC... that's why I think we need to decide for ourselves what we need and what we don't!!
> Every one of Us is different and we know our Bodies best :thumbup:
> 
> I've heard ladies swear by some things and others Swear Off those same things! :shrug:

Gotcha. Well in that case I'm going to continue with the prenatals before pregnancy. I took prenatals before conceiving my daughters and I would be thrilled to have another child as great as my girls!


----------



## SweetMel

Solstyce, that link you posted was an article written by Hethir Rodriguez. I just love her. She is so knowledgeable. Also, natural fertility info is a great web site for information on all things fertility. Good stuff. :thumbup:

I guess I'm going to have to quit drinking tea too. Even though I don't sweeten it with anything, it still contains caffeine. I looked up the caffeine content of different teas and discovered that they often contain more caffeine than soda. And here I thought I was doing better. :dohh:


----------



## Sis4Us

Is it Bad that my chances are slim to None for this month and I still want to POAS??!!??!!

I'm very sleepy irritable and Dizzy... Nothing new !!!! :haha:


----------



## SweetMel

How many dpo are you? It seems too early to test.


----------



## Sis4Us

I know it is .... I'm only 7 dpo!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Yeah, too early. 

I'm in a bit of pain. I have cramps. I didn't have cramps this bad when AF came. And I have four new breakouts on my face. You know how you are supposed to feel sexy and beautiful when you are ovulating? Well, I don't. I feel ugly. :nope: my husband was really getting on my nerves. He is gone to work now thank goodness. Now I get to have some peace and quiet. I haven't had a drink since Christmas, do you think it would be horrible of me to have some wine?


----------



## Sis4Us

No one glass will be fine it's better to be relaxed anyway!!!!
;)


----------



## Solstyce

SweetMel said:


> Yeah, too early.
> 
> I'm in a bit of pain. I have cramps. I didn't have cramps this bad when AF came. And I have four new breakouts on my face. You know how you are supposed to feel sexy and beautiful when you are ovulating? Well, I don't. I feel ugly. :nope: my husband was really getting on my nerves. He is gone to work now thank goodness. Now I get to have some peace and quiet. I haven't had a drink since Christmas, do you think it would be horrible of me to have some wine?

Have some wine!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ladies I feel weird today !!!
Been shaky all day like my sugar is off ... Have energy but my heart is beating fast I feel like it might jump outta my chest a Lil nauseous and heart burn as usual !!!

Got all my Bday shopping done .... Still gotta pic up the stuff I had engraved but it's done!!
Even made it to the health store... Got me some Maca, Omega 3 Prenatals, and even some thyroid supplements!!!
Sweet... If u ever need me to get something for U just let me know they have A LOT of Stuff!!!! :thumbup:

Solstyce... What cuties U have!!!


----------



## Solstyce

Sis4Us said:


> Solstyce... What cuties U have!!!

Awwww thanks! They are the best kids ever and I love them to pieces! Not only are they beauties but they are both very smart too!


----------



## SweetMel

Definitely cute picture.

I had some wine. Just a little. It helped me unwind a bit. :wine: 

I'm reading a book about thyroid diseases, and it starts talking about fluoride. I know about not swallowing tooth paste, and I don't drink tap water anymore, but then it says bottled water from tap sources has fluoride in it. I had to Google it then. The good news is there are brands that don't have fluoride. I had to buy a new case. :haha: I don't need anything extra slowing my thyroid down. I worry enough about drinking out of plastic bottles having an estrogen effect. :wacko:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hmmmmm which waters do?? Then again my dentist says I need fluoride so idk!!
The dr I go to Mon sends u to there compounding pharmacy that makes ur med fit exactly what u need no fillers!!

Sweet look up Stop the Thyroid Madness.com or Disiccated Thyroid or Armour Thyroid!!!
There's some reading to keep U busy ;)

AFM... Feeling the same today Gittery , thirsty ,heartburn , and headache.... I know it's early and my chances are Slim but I had to POAS!!! BFN

Happy Friday Everyone and Happy Bday to The 2 Men in my life!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Yes I've read the stuff at stop the thyroid madness. 

I hope you get to feeling better real soon. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Felt a Lil better yesterday besides the cramps and wanting to Rip my DH throat out on his Bday!!! :haha:
My Temps dropped again so I'm sure AF is on her way!! :(

My Lil guy had a temp when he got home from school yesterday and Again this AM... I've been dragging Butt all day.... He better not get me sick again!! :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

Lil man is still running a temp Dr says he's fine just bring him Mon if he still has fever :dohh:

Got another :bfn: not sure why I even check I guess I like to torture myself :(

Hope everyone's having a good weekend!!!


----------



## SweetMel

My weekend was okay. I'm not getting much sleep lately. I only get about five hours a night. I need more beauty sleep than that. :sleep: I'm exhausted right now, but can I sleep? NO. I just have too much on my mind and I can't not think about it as I lay in bed. I even try to read boring books. That used to be all it took and I would be out. I've had bad cramps the last two days and it makes me mad because I have things to do. I swore I would stay away from ibuprofen and so I have. If this is ovulation I wish it would just get on with it already. 

Sorry to here your lo is sick again. School must really past it around for him.


----------



## Sis4Us

I guess so seems every time he goes for a few days he gets something!! :(
His Dr said its been real bad this Year that they had seen one virus after another!

I'm going to the Thyroid Dr today so I'm fasting this AM which is hard I'm not really a breakfast eater but I do like to snack in the AM :shrug:
Hope I'll get some sort of answers ... At least I hope I'll feel better !

I've had cramps and irritability like crazy so I'm sure AF is near :(

I've read that if u use ibuprofen in moderation it's ok TTC and 1st trimester
Hope u feel better soon!!!

PS just called the FS about my 7Dpo test they just said Normal.... No numbers explanation nothing WTH!!! I'm so over Drs really I Am!!!! :nope: :nope:


----------



## SweetMel

Don't you wish you could draw your own blood, send it off to the lab, and when it is ready, they will call you instead of your Dr?


----------



## Sis4Us

I sooooooo do that would be so much easier.... Well except for the taking the blood part!!! :haha:

Well took my Armour this morning and AF reared her ugly head :( but besides having cramps I feel better so FX for the Armour!!!
Maybe I just need to focus on fixing myself to get my BFP

But now my FF is all jacked I started to early now it's wondering if I Od I guess IDK Very frustrating!!!


----------



## SweetMel

I'm sorry that AF showed up. How many days long was this cycle? I will go look at your chart link on page 22 of the New year's thread, and tell you what I think. What dose did they give you? 

I am in the tww. Even though it looks as if I ovulated, and OH and I timed bd really good, I'm not getting my hopes up. I did decide to reduce the amount of chemicals I clean with. I'm cleaning with white vinegar and so far I like it.


----------



## Sis4Us

CD1 started yesterday so that puts me at another 25 day cycle!!! :shrug:
But my flow is a lot more reg and bright red so that's a good thing my cycle where getting so spotty and dark so hopefully my system is getting flushed out Fx

I started my Armour yesterday only 1/2 a grain but had way more energy and felt better despite my raging cramps!!! :haha:
I can't wait till I start the Prog. And bump up to 1 grain of Armour I'm going to feel like a million bucks!!! :thumbup:

Yea I've tried to put my chart on here I can't get it to sync on my signature how do I add the link??

Speaking of cleaning I had to dedust my fridge it's trying to stop cooling had to take it apart and get all the dust bunnies out... Is still not frozen in the freezer! :(
When it rains it pours ..... Hopefully it's will be a easy repair don't feel like getting a small fridge for this house wanted a big one for the next!! :shrug:

FX for Ur TWW!!!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

I don't know about grains. My medicine is in micrograms. 

Maybe your period won't be so light and it will be more normal. 

To add your chart to your signature get the share information like you did before, but this time copy paste it in your edit signature box. I had to have some body help me do it.


----------



## Sis4Us

I tried that I will probably have to try on my Surface I usually use my iPad cuz its more convient ... but it doesn't always let me do things for that very same reason!!! 
:shrug:
Bottle says 30mg in 2wks I up it to 60mg .... I do have more energy and I'm not craving sweets and carbs !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SweetMel

I see you figured out how to add your chart. 

I have been feeling bad cramps, and backache, and tired, and hunger, and thirst, and short tempered. It is not like me. I'm only 5 or 6 dpo. It is too soon for AF.


----------



## Sis4Us

FX maybe U got Lucky!!!!

Went to FS today didn't go so Well... Got an Ultrasound that showed some issues w my lining and a Giant Cyst on my left ovary!!
She had my RX for Clomid and tore it up says I can't start it Tom like I was suppose to because of the Cyst!!! :(

So I'm really bummed to say the least!!


----------



## SweetMel

So did they say your lining was too thin? Sorry you got bad news. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

No I go Mon for that test I have a Dr apt every darn day next week :(

No she just did the ultrasound and said there is a large dark area looks like It could be endometriosis but I don't think so.... It's in a area that is super sensitive and I've had it ever since my D&C at age 19 :(
I'm thinking it's prob scar tissue if it was Endo. How would I have gotten PG W DS or the MC in Oct. :shrug:

Just afraid that my left Ovary prob hasn't been working that's why my cycle has been so light .... But this month it was a Lil better so IDK!
I think it ruptured last night I came home put a heating pad on that side and last night felt drainage (tmi) had a few pink drops and tissue when I wiped!! :shrug:

I know ...to late why it couldn't have done it before my Apt. :( Needless to say I'm frustrated!!! I always have cyst on my left ovary now that I think about it even had one when I went to the ER for my MC .... Runs in my family unfortunately !!

So how are U feeling any more symptoms??


----------



## SweetMel

Yes. I am feeling something and I'm so hungry all the time. I haven't been like that. My hunger and blood sugar have been under control for awhile so idk what is going on if I am not pg. I have low blood sugar sometimes. I usually eat every 4 - 5 hours to maintain it, but this is crazy to the point where I want to eat more often. I had a really nice lunch with roast beef, fresh green beans, small garden salad with blue cheese dressing. I was really full, but only a few hours later I was starving. :wacko: I'm sure I ate more than my calorie budget allows.


----------



## Sis4Us

I felt like that after that virus IDK it was wierd we all got soooo tired for weeks then when we started feeling better pigged out!!!! :haha:
Hopefully U get UR :bfp: that would be exciting!!!

I've still been using a Lil bit of Progesterone cream to try and gradually increase it without delaying O.... Also I read woman w Hypo are more likely to have boys because of our low temps so hopefully I can keep it Up!!!! FX
I should O next weekend going for it all the way this time even though my calander says boy :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

How U doing Sweet???

AFM.... Went back to the FS today and got the Hyst. Done she say that the fluid she put in for testing was still sitting in my Uterus :( 
So she really wants me to go get the HSG I have it scheduled for Tom but I'm freaking!!!!
I've read A Lot of women get BFP right after but seems like most of them conceive Boys.... Us Hypos being boy makers I'm kinda scared It will mess up my Sway for Pink that I've been working so hard on ..... Oh well I guess FX for Me!!!

Hope U R feeling better.... I've gotta long day Tom Dentist then XRay then ultra sound on my Thyroid!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Wow. You have a lot going on. I couldn't deal with that. 

I went out to dinner with some friends and while they were have strawberry daikeries and perfect margaritas, hubby and I stayed sober. 

Yesterday I had to have some birthday cake that my mil made for hubby. It was delicious, but I didn't like the way I felt afterwards. 

The backache and cramps are diminished. The hunger is not! And now my bbs hurt. They feel like they are on fire. I'm supper thirsty all the time, and it seems like I can't get enough air unless the fan is on or the Windows are open. I'm getting the urge to poas.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sounds Promising ... How many days Past O are U???

Just try not to get to Excited until U see those 2 lines I know u know how heart breaking it is when u get UR hopes up!!!! :(
FX for U!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey Sweet..... How are U haven't heard from U in a few days??? Hope U are doing well!!! :hugs:

AFM.... As U know my HSG was normal only thing they keep telling me is my Right ovary is really Low :shrug: but I'm good to go !!!
I Just got back from the FS and Guess what my Cyst was 38 and now it's only 18 and I have a follie on the same Ovary that's 15 so she said I should O on Sat!!! :thumbup:

I'm excited Hopefully my Lil Wren will find her Nest this weekend .... FX!!!!

LOTS OF :dust: to Everyone!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Work has been crazy. One of these days I will get one of those 9 to 5 jobs so that I will have time for myself. :wacko:

I hope you o soon. Things sound like they are going well. :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Up to 2 Armour Pills a Day and got my Bloodwork back so now I'll start Cortisol Tom. And Up my Progesterone after I O!!!
Got in BD Wed and Thur before Cut off time and will make a last Attempt after I O!!! FX

Hope U get a Break from work and start Feeling better :hugs:


----------



## SweetMel

Aw, man. I think I'm out. I just started AF. :growlmad:


----------



## Sis4Us

Dang that :witch: !!!!!!

Well looks like UR Cycles ate getting better and easier to Predict O.... So that's a good thing !!! :thumbup:
I should O today but haven't gotten a + OPK Just a faint line !!! :(
Maybe the Vitex pushed my O back Again that would be my luck after Actually pegging the Cut off right!!! :duh:

Oh well so I might be out this month too... FX I get that Smiley face today!!!

Sorry about AF onward and Upward to a new cycle!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Yes, onward and upward. 

You should test every twelve hours to make sure you get that surge. Some surges are short. I need to remember to order some.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I've been testing like every 6 and still keep gettin O on my digital but when I take the stick out there is a faint line every time !!!! :shrug: 
Starting to worry my 15mm follicle didn't mature enough or maybe it's still growing!!! FX


----------



## SweetMel

When you get a +opk, post a picture of it. So what is your plan of attack this month? Soft cups again with lime juice? You're going to try progesterone this cycle right?

My Af is lighter and brighter this time. I'm not cramping very much, but I didn't last time either. I was just miserable mid cycle.:growlmad: so we will see what happens.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I was trying to do a 2-3 day cut off because I should have Od Sat or Sun but I haven't yet!!! 
I got the new Advanced Clearblue w the flashing smiley it's been flashing at me for 2 days ... Bought to slap that smile off its face!!!! :haha:
DH didn't do anything yesterday or last nite like he was suppose to he's been lazy and making me Mad cuz it's important!! :shrug:
We will see I think I'm going to get him to give me a sample so I can lower his PH since he won't stick to a diet!!
FX for Everyone


----------



## Sis4Us

Well :sex: twice yesterday one Insemination W lowered PH and One Reg. Bd!!!

Still getting that Stupid Flashey... The FS said I could still ovulate up to CD17 so we will see!!! I did get a dip this Am so FX it's Tom!!!


----------



## SweetMel

I am not doing any of the sway for a girl stuff. I will take whatever I can get. I love having boys. I actually don't know what I would do with a girl. I don't like the idea of making my body acidic. It doesn't seem healthy. I have been sticking to my diet even though I haven't seen much of a difference on the scale (only a half a pound but I'll take it). Today I had two scrambled organic eggs cooked in organic coconut oil and mixed with half a chopped avocado and a little salt. Yum! Then for lunch I had a salad with grilled chicken, tomato, celery, carrots, cheese, bacon bits, and ranch dressing. I also had some left over brisket that hubby fixed on the grill the other day. He got a new grill for his birthday. It is so nice. I found some potassium iodide at the health food store a few days ago and I have been adding a drop a day to my drink. I don't know if it is helping or hurting. I feel pressure around my neck. I don't feel or see any visible swelling, so I don't think it is that. I've tried googling the symptoms but I can't find anything helpful. Did I mention AF was much lighter this time? It only took 4 days and in those 4 days it wasn't that heavy. I don't know if that is good or bad. Now I'm going to worry that my lining is too thin. I also bought a new bottle of natural progesterone cream. It's waiting for me to use after my temp spike. 

Good luck with o.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sounds good Sweet.... I know the feeling about the weight mine keeps coming and going!!! I'm not sure about the neck I know my Dr did say something about when my neck gets real stiff and radiates Upthe back of my head!!! :shrug:

She added 2.5mg of cortisol to my meds and it seems to help but I've been getting wiped out in the afternoon.... Think I might need to take one pill in the afternoon to keep my levels steady!!! :thumbup:

I've never had such a delayed O I'm not sure what's going on but even DH says he needs a Break :rofl:


----------



## SweetMel

Poor abused man. Does he get to play golf or anything?


----------



## Sis4Us

Sometimes when he goes W clients ...but work has been doing A lot of Restructering so he's been busy!!!!
He usually goes for A Ride on the Harley to clear his head!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well The :witch: showed w a Vengance Sat!!! 
Looks like another 25 day cycle even w the P!!! :(

Well Onward and Upward!!!!! :thumbup:

I see u lost a Lil more Sweet ..... Good Job!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Sorry about AF. :hugs: I wonder why you keep having short lp. Did you ask the doctor?


----------



## Sis4Us

Idk... It's kinda hard to say it was short when I don't have a Solid ovulation date!! I really think it was a week B4 FF said so that would put it within Normal range!! :shrug:

I've called the FS for 2 days trying to get someone to tell me when u come in w NO call backs!! Tom. Is CD5 if she wants me to do Clomid it will need to start Tom !!!
Guess I'll call again in the AM!!!

Happy to see U R still loosing a Lil.... I've been Walking everyday and eating better and I'm still Gaining!! I feel like a Balloon in the Thanksgiving Day Parade!!! :(


----------



## SweetMel

I lose very slowly. Hubby lost his weight a while back and actually got down below his goal so I had to insist he start eating more. 

When I took Clomid, which was ages ago, I had refills. Why don't they give you refills on your prescription? Clomid didn't help me, but did you see alpha`s chart? She has great temps this month.


----------



## Sis4Us

They didn't give me my RX last month cuz of the cyst... I was suppose to get an US to verify its gone or smaller B4 they give it to me!!
I really need to find a new FS.... DH goes to the Uroligist today to discuss his SA respites so I will call the FS back when I find out!!!

I know the feeling about DH I hate how he can loose from cutting out one thing!!! I but OREOs cuz I hate them and he will eat a box in a Day!!!:haha:


----------



## SweetMel

Hopefully your hubby will get good news today. And you can rule that out as a problem.


----------



## Sis4Us

His count was High ... Dr told him he had Porn Star Sperm so he's gotta big head now!!

I was Afraid it was all me and Now I Know!! :(


----------



## SweetMel

The good news is that is one less problem to fix and you are more likely to get pregnant.

I've had a sore throat for three days now and feel wiped out. FF keeps adding cross hairs to my chart and I keep adjusting it to take them off because I'm quite sure that I haven't o yet. Yesterday's temp was high but today's temp was low, so I disregarded yesterday's temp. I started have o pains, and I have watery cm. OH and I have been dtd every day for the past few days hoping to catch this eggy. 

Are you still taking vitex?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes but I cut to one a day cuz I think that's what messed Up O last month... Well that and my GIANT Cyst!! :nope:

Trying to get all this sorted out its so frustrating!!!!

Hope U catch that Eggy!!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well if u haven't read on the other thread.... Cyst is there and bigger AGAIN!!! :(

They want me on BC for a few months and to Aspirate the Cyst!! :nope:

I always have cyst on my left ovary and I don't see how that's going to FIX the problem that's just a Bandaid

I know u feel the way I do about staying off meds and being natural .... I've researched some ways to reduce the cyst naturally so I'm trying that!!!

Taking Apple Cider Vinegar and Mollasses w warm water twice daily and using Castro Oil Packs!!! Used it last night and it flushed my system this AM had brown spotting(tmi)

Hoping it's getting it down plus been having pain on my right ovary so hope it's the one Oing like I thought!!
Will go in for another Ultrasound nest week !!!!!! FX

Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Yes, I agree with you. I think you have the right idea. 

I still haven't o yet, but I think I'm close. The cm is better, and I'm having sporadic cramps. My throat has been sore for several days and if it is not better by Monday, I will have to go to the doctor. I think I can probably kick this on my own, but I don't remember ever having a sore throat like this before. I've never had strep. What is strep like? Do you know?


----------



## Sis4Us

My lilguy had it 8 times b4 he got his tonsils out!!!! The 1st few times he was tired had temp and complained to drink or eat anything!!!
After awhile I think he thought it was normal :shrug:

If u can get a flashlight look in the back of ur throat if it's red puffy or has white pockets that's strep!!

GL hope u feel better soon .... My stomach bloat has gone down since using the packs and ACV!!! I know people think I'm nuts to push it but nobody ever said I was Sane!! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Might want to take a read!!! Hope u feel better!!!

https://www.withoutchild.com/castor-oil-packs-for-fertility/


----------



## SweetMel

It has been at least 7 days if not 8 days of a sore throat. It is red and there is white bumps. There is no sign of this getting any better so I guess I will have to go to the doctor. :sad2:


----------



## SweetMel

That was a great link. Have you tried to do it yet?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I've been taking Apple Cider Vinegar and doing Castro packs twice daily!!
Think I might have to stop w the Castro as I feel O approaching!!

If its strep u need Antibiotics also wouldn't hurt to rub some Castro Oil on your throat and u can put Hysrogen Peroxide on a qtip and put it on the Puss bumps to pop them:(

I hope u get to feeling better Real soon!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Thanks for the advice. I'm feeling better now. I was too chicken to go to the doctor. I researched online and found a natural remedy. I found a recipe for throat syrup that uses 4 tablespoons of wild honey, 4 cloves of garlic minced, and a teaspoon of ground red pepper. I took a teaspoon of the mixture four time a day for the last few days and it worked! It started working right away,but I wanted to make sure so I kept doing it. 

I'm going to try the castor oil packs after AF.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I'm becoming even more of a Believer of Natural Remedies as I got a +OPK yesterday and went for an US
She found a Follie on my RIGHT Ovary the measured 17mm and my cyst was smaller!!
:thumbup:
See if I listened to the FS I would be on BC and missed this eggy that's growin nice and slow like it should!!
It's been forever since I ovulated on a normal Cd14-15!!!

Glad u are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Forgot to tell u about the Red Bird.... Wed. After our Lunch Date ;) I opened the patio door cuz it was sprinkling and I love to hear the rain well as Im laying on the couch w the Pit ... I hear a loud Chirp... Really loud!!!

Get up to look and there is a Baby cardinal perched at my breakfast table after a Lil persuasion I got her out but it was very Exciting!!!

I'm Cajun so we r big Superstisous people... Birds in the house mean a message is coming Red birds are Lucky!!!
Hope it means my Red headed Princess is on her way!!! :)


----------



## SweetMel

Awe. I bet it was cute. 

I looked up the toxicity of each one of my makeup products today on a website. I will post the link later. They use a scale of one to ten to rate toxicity content with 0 being not toxic and 10 being toxic. Apparently most brands of makeup are toxic to some extent. My foundation was a two. My pressed powder was a seven. My eye shadow was a three. I couldn't find my lipstick to even rate it but I'm sure it is probably a seven. My facial cleaner was a five. I decided to toss it and just clean my face with witch hazel. My mind is spinning. :wacko: I had no idea and I will never think about makeup the same way again.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow yea u need to post that link I'd like to check mine out!!!
As much as I pay for it it better be a 0 :haha:


----------



## SweetMel

Go to www.ewg.org/skindeep

I cleaned my burner covers and underneath the stove top where there was a bit of burned on spilled stuff. I first poured on some vinegar and let that sit. Then I sprinkled it with baking soda. It did the fizz reaction. Then I just wiped it clean. The burner covers I did the same way but they needed a scrub to get all of the stuff off. That was the easiest way I have ever cleaned them. Why do people spend money on cleaners that don't work? 

Also today I took a detox bath which is 1 - 2 cups Epsom salts, 1 cup baking soda, 1 teaspoon ground ginger, 20 drops of tea tree oil, 20 drops of lavender essential oil. The recipe said that the ginger might cause the skin to feel a little hot, and boy that was the truth. The backs of my legs felt like they were on fire for about half an hour after the bath was over. I'm not sure why it was only on t he back of my legs.


----------



## Sis4Us

Might have to try me one of those after my 2WW!!

Boooo my makeup isn't even listed on there!! :shrug:


----------



## SweetMel

I noticed that it didn't really matter the brand so much. Some of the pricey brands had toxic levels too. I didn't fine my brand of lipstick but I'm pretty sure it's just as toxic as the others within the same category. I've spent a ton of money on makeup. I was a Mary Kay salesperson for awhile. I love getting glamorous for special occasions. But what I can't handle now is wondering what kind of effects all those chemicals are having on my endocrine system. I'm giving up a ton of stuff, I hope it gives me a bfp soon.


----------



## Sis4Us

Deffinetly Makin some Great changes!!!!

I've been feeling pretty good since my Dr upped my Armour to 3 a day!! Felt like a champ right before I Od ... Been kinda tired since yesterday though!!
Prob the P I'm not use to :shrug: startin to get the itchy throat.... U didn't give it to me over the net did ya ?? ;)


----------



## SweetMel

I hope I didn't. :nope: I don't think I'm even contagious. I kept expecting one of the boys or the hubby to start complaining about being sick, and it never happened. 

I've been drinking lemon water all day. Also today I made my own deodorant. It turned out great. I bet my pits are going to get silky soft from using it. :haha:

I like reducing the chemicals I put on my body. I might have to give up my hair color. I know you thought I was a natural blond. I'm sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Sis4Us

Just like I'm a Natural RED head :haha: I gotta cover the grey b4 all the teens start callin me Mamm :haha:

Feeling worse today had to take a sleepin pill just to sleep last night throat is itchy lots of drainage!!!
Crazy thing is this is how I felt b4 I knew I was prego w DS2 but I'm not getting my hopes up or even worse letting myself get down thinking bad things!!

Hope I feel better Tom!!


----------



## SweetMel

I hope you feel better too. Do they take care of you when your sick or at least cut you some slack?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea hubby let me lay in the bed yesterday afternoon .... Still feeling yuck today.... Hope it goes away real soon!!!!


----------



## claudiaabc

Hi ladies, I'm new to this forum and I've been trying for my third one. Although we already have two kids, we are not the most fertile couple ever...:winkwink: baby dust to all of you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello and Welcome Claudiaabc!!!


----------



## SweetMel

Hi Claudia. :hi:

Sorry I've been AWOL. Between a house guess, the kids being out of school, and work I haven't had much time to be on here. I sat down the other day to catch up with everyone and got interrupted. 

I wanted to try giving up shampoo because of all the bad things I was reading about it. I stumbled across some blogs of women who don't use shampoo because the ingredients have been linked to infertility and worse cancer. I have gone over a week maybe it's been two. I can remember. My hair was doing ok with the baking soda wash and vinegar rinse, but now I'm trying really hard to resist the urge to wash it with shampoo. It feels kinda waxy. All of the no poo blogs say that it takes about a month before it gets better.


----------



## Sis4Us

Can't u get all natural stuff at the Healthfood store.... I know ive seen it!!! I use a sulfate free free free one ...mainly cuz Red color fades so Bad!!!:haha:

This 2 ww is killing me and everyone on my Ingender has gotten a BFP and 1 Friend from here.... Surprised U haven't !!!!
I think I'm the Lucky PG Charm! :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Have u tested Sweet ur chart looks good!!!

Seems everyone else is getting :bfp: xcept me :cry: hoping u get yours!!!!


----------



## SweetMel

No haven't tested, but I just had the weirdest dream about being pregnant. Hmmm. I don't know when I ovulated so I don't know if I should just wait until AF shows up. You should test though. Aren't your cycles usually shorter than this one?


----------



## Sis4Us

I've been testing still BFN!!!
Think that cyst is makin trouble!! :(


----------



## Sis4Us

I see The :witch: got U!!! :hugs:

I didn't get full blown AF like the FS said I Od and I Od early :(
So I'm in the TWW Again.... Boo.... Not to positive about this month as we only got in 2 BDs since it was early and we had a FULL House W lots of Stress!!!

Have u tried Vitex or SoY Isoflavons.... They might help w clearer Ovulation!!
U take Soy like Clomid but it's Natural!!

Hope u R doing Well!!!!


----------

